# ~~PinkyLiciouS version oF Rainbow EyeZzzZzz~~



## pinkypinky (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello0o0o Ladies n Gents.. Thought to do a rainbow eyes of course u guys were my inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



























Eyes:-
Chrome yellow e/s
Fresh water e/s
Orange e/s
Purple (makeup for ever)
2 green tones (makeup for ever)
For the highlight I used makeup for ever shadow
 And some silver star powder also makeup for ever
Fushia (makeup for ever star powder)
Mystery e/s to fill eye brow
Mascara X
Lancome fine eye liner
Smolder 
Liquidlast in aqualine

Lips :-
Mac lipstick I got it long ago I can’t read the name
Bourjous lips gloss in gold sparkle

Thnx For [email protected]@kinG 

PinkyLicious


----------



## Katura (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!

thats gorgeousness x's 10000


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

WOw!!!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW !!!! Absolutely ridiculously GORGEOUS!!!  I wish I had a pinky's worth (haha!) of your TALENT!!! Just amazing.  The teal especially looks fantastic!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2006)

............................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is AMAZING! holy crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish we could see the full face, but i know u can't


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 13, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

that is HAWT!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 13, 2006)

holy crap.
that's wow.
tutorial!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 13, 2006)

OOoohh Lala!!  Just beautiful!!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 13, 2006)

oh wow! i love this look!! tutorial please!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 13, 2006)

this is so much better than mines


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 13, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!very nice


----------



## ette (Sep 13, 2006)

WOOOOOOW!! I love the lips too so much!! I wish you knew the name of the lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 13, 2006)

O.M.G.  BEST rainbow eye ever.  You are extremely talented!!  I am dying to know what lipstick that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!:bigpimp:


----------



## angelica (Sep 13, 2006)

OMG!!! This is so pretty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ^ I agree, definately the best rainbow eyes ever


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

Wooooooooooow!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 14, 2006)

ahhhhh! that lipstick! LOVEEEEEEE the eyes!


----------



## NJDes (Sep 14, 2006)

AMAZING!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the beat rainbow eyes I've seen.


----------



## n_c (Sep 14, 2006)

That looks great...wish we could see a full face shot.


----------



## sarzio (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow that is amazing, fantastic blending... how do you keep the colours soo vibrant, but still blended?


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 14, 2006)

that looks so gorgeous, i love it!


----------



## MissM (Sep 14, 2006)

wow that's sooooooooo stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you're very talented.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the look amazing tutorial please


----------



## xbuttonsx (Sep 14, 2006)

I love it <3

Beatuiful.


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous! Perfectly blended and everything! <3 it!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 14, 2006)

Amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that awesome teal shade the Liquidlast in aqualine?


----------



## pink_candy (Sep 14, 2006)

i luv it!
i wish i could do somthing similar. im  really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tut plz.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

Flawless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *luvmash* (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone knows wat lipstick she's using? Those lips are HOT !


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 14, 2006)

etjannineeeeeeen <3~! what brushes do you use?


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 14, 2006)

Thnxxxxx @LL  im glad u liked it ! the brush i used was s10 from makeup for ever n a small brush i got from life style


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow! that is hot! Yes,.. if you could I'd love to see a tutorial on this one


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 14, 2006)

Great job! Now you got me wanting to play around with my pigments to do rainbows!

Could that lipstick be Sashimi Mimi?  It looks very similar.  I also have another  color similar, I will look it up this week and see what it is.

Glad to see that someone else loves color as much as I do!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 14, 2006)

whoaaaaaaa that's pretty!


----------



## poppy z (Sep 14, 2006)

so gorgeous. The most beautiful rainbow combo I 've never seen on specktra! And I really love the lips!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 
_oh wow! i love this look!! tutorial please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





This is super sexxy!


----------



## TM26 (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## devin (Sep 14, 2006)

this looks beautiful!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 14, 2006)

:holysheep: Gga ga ga.... can't say nuthing......T... U.... T! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Tut!






 Tut!!!!






 Tut!!!!, Tut!!!!

Please????


----------



## twobear (Sep 14, 2006)

Gawwwwjus......


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 14, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## KJam (Sep 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 16, 2006)

Thnxxxxxxxxxxx @LL yea sure im thinking of doing a tut  too


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

So Awesome!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 16, 2006)

i love the lips!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Sep 16, 2006)

Best rainbow eye I have ever ever ever seen.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 16, 2006)

wow! very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your lips are fab, i wish you knew which lipstick it was!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Sep 16, 2006)

RAINBOW-LI-CIOUS!!!!!!!!
love it!


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 22, 2006)

OH MY GOD! This is incredible. I can't even describe how pretty this all looks!


----------



## MelodyKat (Sep 22, 2006)

I am obsessed with the color placement in this pic. Phenomenal!


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 22, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## sasse142 (Sep 22, 2006)

the lips are gorgeous


----------



## Katura (Oct 5, 2006)

The lipstick reminds me of scanty, im wearing it today...I love it and it looks like a match!


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2006)

Very vibrant and very well done.


----------



## linkas (Oct 5, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 5, 2006)

TUTORIAL!!


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh my! This is the most beautiful rainbow eye Ive seen. tutorial please!!! 

I love that hot pink color.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Oct 9, 2006)

There Are No Words To Express The Awesome Talent That You Possess!

















 :notworthy:


----------



## tsukiyomi (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, I would love to see a full face shot of you. Gorgeous!!


----------



## devin (Oct 10, 2006)

so beautiful!! i love it!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 10, 2006)

RAD. i love the extra touch of the shiny colors in the corner and underneath.

you even got a "WOW" out of my bf


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, i love this look


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 10, 2006)

OMFG, THIS IS FANTASTIC! I'm kind of hungry for skittles now


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 10, 2006)

Entee Raheeeeeeeba!! GORGEOUS!.... I wish if i can see a TUT on [email protected] least the way u distribute the colors.. 

Thnxxxxx Hon....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 11, 2006)

OMALORDY! I'm so FRICKIN" in love with THIS!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





............................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is AMAZING! holy crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish we could see the full face, but i know u can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why can you do a full face shot?
Freshwater never looks that good on me!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 11, 2006)

I wish you could remember the name of the lipstick, because I want it!


----------



## flpflop23 (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome...i really like this look.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 13, 2006)

the eyes are awesome


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkypinky* 

 
_Thnxxxxxxxxxxx @LL yea sure im thinking of doing a tut  too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*gets on knees* pleeeeease do!

What is the name of the royal blue under your eye? Is that an eyeshadow you used to line? It's so pretty.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 30, 2006)

amazing!!!!


----------

